# Lust / Lust auf



## Vilaplana

Hola,
Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.
Ich habe Lust, auf ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.

¿Cuándo se utiliza con o sin preposición? ¿Ambas son correctas?
¿Puede ser que si aparece en la oración una oración con "zu" desaparezca la presposición?

Danke.


----------



## baufred

Vilaplana said:


> 1. Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken. - correcto
> 2. Ich habe Lust auf ein kaltes Bier. aus der Flasche zu trinken. -



... otra posibilidad:

1. Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier zu trinken. Trinken wir aus der Flasche oder ein gezapftes (Bier)? -> oferta (pregunta!) de decisión entre botella o barril (der Zapfhahn: el grifo dónde sale la cerveza del barril ... verbo: zapfen)
2. Ich habe Lust auf ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche. -> como decisión hecha entre 'de botella' o 'de barril' ... 'trinken" como consecuecia de la decisión no es necesario mencionar

¡Ojalá, no te encuentres tan complicado!?

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

Diría que la segunda sería también correcta si utilizas el adverbio pronominal correspondiente (_Pronominaladverb_):

ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.


----------



## Vilaplana

Einverstanden,

con esto me corroboráis que no se puede utilizar una expresión o verbo con preposición junto con una construcción de infinitivo seguida de "zu":
Ich habe Lust, auf ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.

Pero sí que se puede utilizar si en la frase aparece el adverbio pronominal correspondiente:
ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken. 

¿Entonces qué diferencia hay entre? ¿Ambas son correctas?:
ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken. 
Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.

Gracias.


----------



## baufred

Vilaplana said:


> ¿Entonces qué diferencia hay entre? ¿Ambas son correctas?:
> ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.
> Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.
> Gracias.



... según mi opinión ... ninguna  y todas son correctas.
... sólo la segunda me parece poco más directo ... nada más

... y quizás una bagatela ... preferimos decir "kühles" Bier en vez de "kaltes" Bier

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Hola Baufred,

Creo que Vilaplana desea saber por qué son correctas o no las frase en cuestión, cuál es el motivo de la diferencia (also, die grammatikalische Begründung). Creo que no le basta saberlo  "vom Gefühl her" o variantes de estilo. En esto último, sin embargo, tienes razón. Vilaplana: es mejor decir "kühles" y no "kaltes Bier". Los alemanes no piensan que la cerveza esté "fría" como atributo, sino que esté, digamos, "enfriada, fresca" (_kühlen_). En lo que respecta a la primera pregunta, voy a indagar un poco, porque tengo ya una posible respuesta pero no es todavía rigurosa y definitiva como debe ser. Ya regreso entonces


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias a los dos:
A uno por la especificación de "kühles Bier", al otro por indagar la diferencia entre una frase y otra.
Saludos.


----------



## baufred

... entonces, intento yo también esperando a la explicación tuya detrás:

frase 1: usa el pronombre relativo "darauf" que nos enseña que sigue/exige definitivamente una explicación : "ein kühles Bier zu trinken"

frase 2: la parte primera "Ich habe Lust" es un "Deklarativsatz" en general y completo pero lo siguiente nos explica exactamente el deseo.

.. y al buscar algo de la gramática he encontrado estas páginas interesantes sobre la gramática alemana y pienso que sean útiles:

htpp://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Ueberblick/index.html?MenuId=Sentence00
http://www.verbalissimo.com/main/offers/languages/germanic/german/d_ger_term.htm

Saludos  --  baufred --


----------



## Geviert

Hola,
creo que la gente del forum deutsch vecino puede ayudarnos también a resolver este interesante misterio. He abierto un hilo. Preguntando por acá me dicen preliminarmente que la frase con "darauf" sería la más correcta, pero no me han explicado de manera rigurosa y definitiva el porqué. Esto no es posible en Alemania, protesto . Sobre los _pronominaladverbien _he discutido aquí (en alemán), tal vez pueda ayudar como premisa. Esperemos entonces.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

el amigo Gernot (ver link) ha explicado muy bien el problema planteado por Vilaplana (tengo solo una duda terminológica en su respuesta, pero ya le pregunté al respecto). 

resumiendo: es necesario controlar si el uso del _Pronominaladverb_ "darauf" es necesario o es redundante. Para poder decidir esto es necesario saber qué función tienen estos "pronombres" (ver link que puse, si no es posible leerlo en alemán, avisar). Gernot propone una técnica a través de una conversión con una Dass-Satz (ver el link al forum Deutsch). Este ejercicio permite ver si el _Pronominaladverb _es necesario o no (un _Pronominaladverb _sustituye algo siempre, es un _Platzhalter_, si no lo hace, no tiene sentido). En tu ejemplo Vilaplana:

_1) Ich habe Lust darauf, ein kühles Bier zu trinken.

_si convertimos la frase según la regla propuesta por Gernot, tenemos:

_2) Ich habe Lust, dass ich ein kühles Bier trinke._

Se deduce que "darauf" en la 1) es redundante porque en la 2) los sujetos son idénticos. Si la frase se hace compleja (ver link Gernot), entonces es necesario el Pronominaladverb (precisamente para lo que sirven).  

esperando que sea claro,
mis saludos


----------



## Sowka

Hola 



Vilaplana said:


> ¿Entonces qué diferencia hay entre? ¿Ambas son correctas?:
> ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.
> Ich habe Lust, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.
> 
> Gracias.


 
En mi opinión, la primera frase es más acentuada. Un ejemplo:

_"Der Nachmittag hat gerade begonnen - was wollen wir denn unternehmen, Sabine?"_
_"Also wenn du mich fragst, Viktor: Ich habe Lust, jetzt ein kühles Bier zu trinken."_
_"Oh, das klingt gut.  Wir machen zusammen eine lange Bergwanderung, und dann trinken wir ein kühles Bier!"_
_"Hörst du mir eigentlich zu? Ich sagte doch: *Ich* habe Lust darauf, *jetzt* ein kühles Bier zu trinken. Dieses hier!" (öffnet die Flasche und prostet Viktor zu)_

Desde el punto de vista pragmático.


----------



## Geviert

¡Hola!



> ich habe Lust *darauf*, ein kaltes Bier aus der Flasche zu trinken.


En efecto, acentuando el _Pronominaladverb _en este caso, se evidencia su *función anticipante *(_Vorausweisung_, _vorausweisend_, _genau_: _kataphorisch_). La acción del sujeto se hace mucho más evidente todavía. Además, con ese _jetz _y _Sabine _¡más aún! Ese _hörst du mir eigentlich zu? _¡es un exquisito pragmatismo femenino que conozco muy bien! .

 No soy experto, pero esta _Vorausweisung _me parece que es una propiedad exquisitamente alemana de los _Prononominaladverbien_. Los pronombres romances son únicamente anafóricos (_Rückweisung_, _genau: anaphorisch_).

He descubierto otra cosa importante:

_"Bei einigen Verben, die gewöhlich ein Präpositionalobjekt als Ergänzung fordern, braucht das Pronominaladverb nicht als Korrelat gennant zu werden" (Duden, 6. neu bearbeitete Auflage,1998, S.374):

Bsp.:
_1) Er wird sich [davor] hüten, über den Vorfall zu sprechen
2) Die Demostranten verzichteten [darauf], Gewalt   anzuwenden.

Pregunta para los alemanes: ¿_Lust auf ewas haben_ pertenece a este grupo? me parece que sí, en ese caso, _darauf _puede no pronunciarse, salvo en los caso de necesario pragmatismo (s.o.)


----------

